# L200 Challenger



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CIRENCESTER - Mitsubishi Motors in the UK is pleased to announce the new L200 Challenger - the best value for money pick-up ever from Mitsubishi Motors in the UK.








The Mitsubishi L200 pioneered the pick-up segment with its refined engine and high levels of safety, comfort and equipment. The company continues to innovate in the pick-up market by adding the L200 Challenger to its already robust, versatile and appealing range.

The L200 range comes with the longest warranty of any pick-up truck in the UK - five years or 125,000 miles. It is also available with a three-year fixed price service plan at £600 and a range of finance options, including Contract Hire.

Mitsubishi Motors in the UK has sold over 130,000 L200 pick-up's since the launch in 1987 and continue to be a strong contender accounting for 20% of the overall pick up market.








The new addition priced from £16,499 is fully loaded with value adding specification. L200 Challenger goes on sale from 1st January 2015.
◾175 bhp engine
◾Super Select 4WD system
◾M-ASTC
◾17" alloy wheels
◾Cruise control
◾Climate control air conditioning
◾Automatic rain & dusk sensors
◾Privacy glass
◾Bluetooth
◾Leather steering wheel & gear shift knob
◾Optional leather seats
◾Long load bed
◾Available in all colours in the existing range;

The new L200 Challenger comes with renowned Mitsubishi reliability as standard. But for even greater piece of mind all it comes with the Mitsubishi Assistance Package (MAP) which includes 24/7 UK home and roadside breakdown assistance, and European roadside assistance in over 30 European countries.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Was always a fan of the L200 and still am. It's a beautifull pick up!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Wouldn't mind one of them...
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V

If I was a farmer!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice spec but I can't help feel these are still alittle bland inside!

My choice would be the amorak!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

About time they changed the style of it - boring but better than the other plastic looking cars they produce!


----------

